# Door opener



## roo (Nov 15, 2006)

I have been asked if I can use an existing door and place a mirror over the front thereby making a concealed door, only problem is they want it to have no handle. The door is outward opening and would like to source some kind of catch similar to those used on cabinets, a push release catch but I can't find one suitable for that size of door also Im not sure how that would work from the other side of the door. If anyone knows please post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Not enough info here to give you a completely informed reply....

Size of door, interior vs exterior, how will things be trimmed out, weight of door, etc.....

But for your push catch release idea, I would imagine you'd put a pull handle on the inside with a sign that says, "pull handle, then push door to open".


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Check out Rockler.com, they have mag latch which is rated for 80LB.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

If you just need a catch then you might be able to use a Ball Catch like in a closet. 

More information on the setup would be good though.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

The catch is the least of your worries. To get the effect I would assume they are trying to achieve a hidden door, so you'd need a full overlay of the mirror over the wall to be effective. To do that, the hinge pivot point is the problem. You'd need some special swing away articulating hinges to get that effect....maybe Soss?

The latch could just be a push close, push release type magnetic catch. Or a celinoid type catch.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Try here:
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/SPECIALTY+HINGES/Soss+Hinges+and+Other+Invisible+Hinges/Soss+Medium+Duty+Concealed+Hinges%2C

The Techtus one might work too.

Joe


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Hinge will be dependent on swing. Swing in and an SOSS may work, but swing out, a pivot hinge may be better.

Good stuff when you google "hidden door hinges", also Gary Katz made a hidden door that he shows some basic steps on how he did it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Assuming this is to swing toward the mirror side (which is the only thing that makes sense to me), I'd start by using extra heavy duty ball bearing strap hinges for the hinges. The straps have to be heated and bent roughly into the shape of a question mark to allow for the mirror clearing the wall when the door is opened, so the heavy straps are really needed to keep from having a lot of wiggle in the installation, and the door needs to open easily to use any of the push type latches.

The mirror is going to wind up flat to the wall, so you can't push on the edge of the mirror to actuate the release, you actually have to flex the mirror by pushing maybe 6 inches in from the edge. This flexing determines where you cannot put glue (assuming you glue it). I recommend using a thin, "unbreakable" mirror.

No, Katz' method won't actually result in a fully concealed outswing door, it's more of a neat, convenient gizmo.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

roo said:


> I have been asked if I can use an existing door and place a mirror over the front thereby making a concealed door, only problem is they want it to have no handle. The door is outward opening and would like to source some kind of catch similar to those used on cabinets, a push release catch but I can't find one suitable for that size of door also Im not sure how that would work from the other side of the door. If anyone knows please post. Thanks in advance.


 By "outward opening" do you mean it's a closet type room, & the door swings toward you as you go into the closet? Just how invisable are they looking for? To me, the only way would to have mirror overlay the drywall without any visable jamb, which would be doable.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

If you use a pivot hinge and trim around the door and mirror, you could end up with something like this.


----------

